# Architect. Tech let go, what are the options?



## Madam (29 Jul 2008)

I am an architectural technician with 10 years exp. I was given a month's notice yesterday and am now wondering what my options are. Very few companies seem to be hiring especially in the midlands where I am based so I don't think there are great prospects in my field at the moment. Would I be considered for sales roles? They could be construction based (though availibility of roles is unlikely given the downturn in construction!) but I'd be willing to give it a go in any industry. Thing is, would I even be considered? Could anyone out there in recruitment give me a view on this?
If not, has anyone any suggestions? Unfortunately I'm not really in a position to retrain completely in a different profession, by that I mean I can't go back to college full-time or make a big financial committment to a course of some sort.  Hopefully I have gained some transferable skills throughout my career which will land me a job. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

?

Surely with 10 years experience *you *have some idea of other possibly related roles that you might be considered for?


----------



## Madam (29 Jul 2008)

Thanks for your 'input' Clubman. You must think I'm intellectually challenged if you believe I haven't the wherewithall to do a Google search for jobs. I would like to suss out my options regarding a career change.
There is almost noone hiring my profession in the Midlands, and I'm not so sure I want to stay in this industry anyway. A move to the  Dublin is not possible and I don't fancy a commute (spare me the beggars can't be choosers spiel..I'm willing to do it if needs be but would rather not). 
So I'd like advice on how to go about changing career and possibly moving into sales and whether it is a realistic aspiration considering I don't have any experience.
You know Clubman, the last thing I need at the moment is someone sneering. Helpful feedback and advice welcome.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

Madam said:


> You must think I'm intellectually challenged if you believe I haven't the wherewithall to do a Google search for jobs.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


What *are *you on about!?  


> So I'd like advice on how to go about changing career and possibly moving into sales and whether it is a realistic aspiration


Your thread title and original post didn't make explicit that you were looking for that specific information *only*...


> You must think I'm intellectually challenged


I don't. Not even after your irrational outburst above.


----------



## mathepac (29 Jul 2008)

Madam said:


> ... Any advice appreciated.





Madam said:


> ... Helpful feedback and advice welcome.


I can understand the upset and frustration you may be feeling, but your response isn't the sort that will encourage posters to attempt to fulfil your re-qualified criteria quoted above.

As pointed out by CLubMan your original post and title didn't make your aspirations about a career in sales clear (to me).

So why sales? What makes you think you can be the greatest sales asset a company could ever have?


----------



## marycanary (29 Jul 2008)

Hi Madam, sorry to hear about your job.
I know you said you are thinking of getting out of the industry but have you thought about the possibility of getting into the energy business .It'd be a different slant on the industry and I'd imagine your experience would be very useful in this area?I've seen a few jobs (and tenders) for energy consultants over the last few months.They generally require someone with an engineering type background which might suit.


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Jul 2008)

sorry for your news.
i don't know much about what exactly an architect technician does so the important thing for you to do is to break down the various activities you currently do and see how they can be useful in other jobs.
do you manage any staff? do you currently pitch for business (this would be useful in sales as in essence you're selling you and your company)? are any of the county councils taking on staff? planning could be an area to get into. would you have specialised in fire safety elements at all? just looking here for ideas on what arch techs do
http://www.riai.ie/?id=5793
do you specialise in any areas?


----------



## Chopper1971 (8 Aug 2008)

Madam.


If your thinking about sales, they will look for previous experiance. A friend of mine his wife wanted to move into sales, so they said they she worked part-time/weekends in a company. She was able to talk about this in the interview. It help a lot. So would you know anyone friend/family that you could
a) work part-time for in sales....even unpaid for a few days or a few weekends
b) will back you up as a reference on your cv saying you were outstanding in your sales role etc.

just my 2cent.

Best of luck in the future


----------



## jake59 (28 Aug 2008)

could you not qualify to sign off on the new energy rating certs that are coming in? there is a short course in Carlow IT in relation to this. I reckon there will be plenty of money in it as there will be so few qualified..... its not a long or costly course and is pretty near the midlands and is related to your previous experience....... now I'm off to run for cover before you throw things at me for trying to help you....


----------

